# Off season College Basketball Top 25



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*College Basketball Top 25*

During the college season, every Tuesday morning, I will post AP and Coaches Poll Top 25. On that thread, I would like everyone to give their versions of the Top 25, and their reasons for difference compare to the two main polls. I think it is a good way to view other poster thoughts and concerns of the Top 25. 

So Lets get started already. Below are links to various mid-summer polls. You know that they will change several times up to the pre-season polls.

<a href="http://www.espn.go.com/dickvitale/vcolumn020620revisedDazzlingDozen.html">Vitale's Dazzring Dozen</a>

<a href="http://espn.go.com/ncb/s/2002/0701/1400967.html">ESPN</a>

<a href="http://www.sportsline.com/b/page/pressbox/0,1328,5581791,00.html">CBSsportsline.com</a>

If posters has other links of mid-summers please post. 

However Here is My top 25
1 Arizona-Wow no KU, Well Arizona is a very good team
2 Kansas-No doubt
3 Oklahoma-Price is a player, watch out for OU
4 Pittsburgh-My sleeper in the Top 5
5 Texas-3rd Big 12 in Top 5? damn Watch out for the Big 12!
6 Kentucky
7 Georgia
8 Duke
9 Virgina
10 Alabama
11 Miss State
12 Oregon
13 UCLA
14 Michigan State
15 Flordia
16 UCONN
17 Illinois
18 Texas Tech
19 Missouri
20 Louisville
21 Western Kentucky
22 Indiana
23 Maryland
24 Villinova
25 Xavier


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Your right!*

There is a difference between pre-season no. 1 and picking the national Championship.

There are 3 teams ahead of the rest OU, Arizona and Kansas

1.Arizona
2.Kansas
3.Oklahoma

Arizona is the most loaded team in the country. But they do lack experience. The plan on starting a freshman at SF in either Hassan Adams or Andre Igoudala. I think Jason Gardner and Luke Walton are good enough to get them to the Final 4 or Elite 8 but no NC.

Oklahoma returns maybe the most experienced depth in Colllege Basketball. Hollis Price is very dangerous. He could turn a Player of the year out of this year. But I think they won't have as good of a Inside game defense or offense wise. McGhee was huge for them. I think they will get murdered in the middle by teams like Kansas.

Kansas is obviously my NC pick. They have the best starting five in College Basketball. And people don't realize Kansas' depth. They start Collison and Simien up-front. They then play a 3-guard line-up of Langford, Hinrich and Miles. But off the bench they are better then people think. Jeff Graves is a power house who gets rebounds and scores inside. Moullay Niang is a shot blocking center who can step outside and consistently hit the 3 point shot. Jeff Hawkins gives them some what of the 3-point ability they miss from Boschee. He doesn't have as good of consistency from 3, but has better range. Bryant Nash is a defensive player but can not score. He will play when Kansas needs minutes. I think Michael Lee will have a surpising year off the bench for Kansas.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: College Basketball Top 25*



> However Here is My top 25
> 1 Arizona-Wow no KU, Well Arizona is a very good team
> 2 Kansas-No doubt
> 3 Oklahoma-Price is a player, watch out for OU
> ...


KansasAlumn, I see you still can't spell <b>FLORIDA</b>.:no:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Pitt in the top 5 hahaha that is funny they wont do anything in Brandon Knight will get shut down they just got lucky last year..And i think Syracuse should be in the top 20 they had one of the best recruitin classes this year and they still got alot of players from last year..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: College Basketball Top 25*



> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> KansasAlumn, I see you still can't spell <b>FLORIDA</b>.:no:


Have you heard that I may had displaced the letters?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUandLAC#1</b>!
> Pitt in the top 5 hahaha that is funny they wont do anything in Brandon Knight will get shut down they just got lucky last year..And i think Syracuse should be in the top 20 they had one of the best recruitin classes this year and they still got alot of players from last year..


I have seen the Orangemen in many top 25's now, but I still think not yet. 

Two things. There is always a sleeper team in the top 5 of the mid-summer, and mine is Pitt. Plus I do not want Duke to be higher, but 8 is a good spot for them. I have seen one poll that had them in the teens. I thin k that is too low for them though


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: College Basketball Top 25*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you heard that I may had displaced the letters?


Sure, once or twice even 10 times. But you've been spelling it wrong ever since your days at the nbadraft site.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Illinois at #17. I am an Illini fan but I don't see that happening. They lost a very big portion of their team with Frank Williams, Corey Bradford, Lucas Johnson, Robert Archibald, and Damir Krupalija. The only left-over started is Brian Cook and Sean Harrington occassionally. Unless some freshman really step-up their game big time, the Illini will have just an ok season. I see them around 5th or 6th in the Big Ten, but won't go anywhere when March Madness comes around.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

UCLA will be top 5 this year. Bozeman, Kapono, Cummings, Thompson, and Burns will all be NBA players...only thing holding them back is Steve Lavin.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cmd34</b>!
> UCLA will be top 5 this year. Bozeman, Kapono, Cummings, Thompson, and Burns will all be NBA players...only thing holding them back is Steve Lavin.



UCLA really never impressed me to be a top 5 team. If they played vs KU every game like last year or almost every game, then they will be a top 5 team.


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

As good as Arizona is, i dont think they can match Kirk Hinrich and Nick Collison. They are both All-americans and both have big game expierince. Add Miles, Langford, Simien, Graves, and Lee and Kansas has a very good team. Syracuse will be very dangerous this year with incoming freshman stud Carmelo Anthony ready to lite it up along with another former Oak Hill graduate Billy Edelin fresh off suspension and stud sophmore Hakim Warrick. Florida has a top 5 team with a starting 5 of Nelson/White/Drejer/Lee/Bonner and Roberson off the bench. Alabama looks good with Mo Williams, Erwin Dudley and Frosh Kennedy Winston. UCONN with Taliek Brown, Ben Gordon and steady frosh Denham Brown and Rashad Anderson look dangerous in the big east along with Miami Fla. which has Darius Rice and Marcus Barnes. Im not as high on Oklahoma as most peepz r. I saw Ebi Ere play a few times and didnt like his game, but Hollis Price is a baller. Texas doesnt seem that talented to me other then Ford and Thomas. Oregon with Ridnour and Jackson will make noise in the Pac-10 along with UCLA whose got Bozeman, Thompson, Kapono, Cummings and stud frosh Evan Burns. My sleeper team this year is North Carolina. They are very young but are loaded with talent, Ray Felton is my pick for Diaper Dandy of the year and they also have Jawad Williams, Melvin Scott, Sean May, Rashad Mccants, and Jackie Manuel.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Watch out for NC they got a awsome young team and will be in the top 25.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Im not as high on Oklahoma as most peepz r. I saw Ebi Ere play a few times and didnt like his game, but Hollis Price is a baller


Have you bothered to look at the rest of their roster? They only have a top 3-5 PG in the Big 12(Quannas White), an All-American Hollis Price, 2 top 40 freshmen this year, they get HS All-American Rashaad Carruth next year, and this is not even mentioning 6-11 Jabahri Brown, 6-11 Larry Turner, Jason Detrick, et al, the list could go on, and on, and on.....


----------



## GoCocs9188 (Jul 19, 2002)

I think Michigan state deserves to be a lot higher. I don't think many of you have heard of Kevin Tollbert. He is an unbelivably talented Sophmore SG. He can shoot and is very atletic. I think this year he will be very good, and along with Chris Hill Mich St. could have the best back court in the big ten.


----------



## GoCocs9188 (Jul 19, 2002)

1. Arizona, great starting 5 great bench players like Bynum ect.
2. Oklahoma, Definite final four team great talent.
3. Kansas- Hinrich,Collison, Simien great inside and out scoring, need a slasher
4. Texas- T.J. Ford, best PG in nation, will lead assist again.
5- Duke- Could get a lot higher, if Duhon can run the team,
6- Georgia- Hayes brothers,
7- Kentucky
8- Pitt
9- Mich St. see above post about tollbert, still real tough to beat at home
10- UCLA- I say Bozeman has a pretty good year and kapono remains solid.
11-Alabama- I say Williams-Dudley is better than knight- Lett
12- The Lukes will battles UCLA for the Pac 10
13- Florida- Good starting 5 should be an exciting team with Lee and White
14- Xavier- David west is a real smart player.
15- Miss St. Mario Austin should dominate.
16- Uconn- A lot of talent really losing a lot after departure of Caron
17- Virginia
18 - Mizzou- Pauldings chance to shine
19- Villanova
20- Maryland- Still got a nice team, Blake and Holden are great leaders.
21- Louisville- Reece Gaines, Marvin Stone should be hanging 20-25 most fo the season
22- Western Kentucky- I say Chris Marcus has a great year. and moves into lotto
23- Illinois- Brian Cook is really talented. 
24- Gonzaga- Need that scorer Gourde will probably be him.
25- BC- Best Backcourt and now has quality inside scoring.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GoCocs9188</b>!
> 1. Arizona, great starting 5 great bench players like Bynum ect.
> 2. Oklahoma, Definite final four team great talent.
> 3. Kansas- Hinrich,Collison, Simien great inside and out scoring, need a slasher
> ...


You are so right that KU needs a slasher. Pierce was our last great one. Kenny Gregory was a good one, just could not pan out due to back spasms that hurt his growth. KU does has a good guard/forward wing player in Keith Langford. Not a true wing slasher, but he can make due.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> You are so right that KU needs a slasher. Pierce was our last great one. Kenny Gregory was a good one, just could not pan out due to back spasms that hurt his growth. KU does has a good guard/forward wing player in Keith Langford. Not a true wing slasher, but he can make due.


That's where JR Giddens comes in next year


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

My top 5 is -
1.Arizona
2.Texas
3.Kansas
4.Pittsburgh
5.Michigan State - Michigan State will be awesome next year. There only loss was PG Marcus Taylor - who was a ball hog, and PG - Matt Ishbia - who was a walk on. They add the best HSSR PF in the nation and add a year of experience to Torbert, Hill, Anderson, and the rest. Torbert was Sporting News' Highschool Player Of The Year over Wagner. Hill was a freshman last year and scored 30 points one night against like Michigan or Wisconsin or someone good. He is one of this years top 50 candidates for the John Wooden Award. And he is only a So.! Then they also have So. Alan Anderson who was even better than Torbert his Fr. year last year. If you look two years ahead you will see that Shannon Brown, the #2 SG next to Lebron in the nation, has signed with Michigan State. They also signed top 6 prospect Olu Famatimi. They will win the National Championship in 03 and/or 04. They have that winning spirit. They play in the Breslin Center. Which hold the largest winning streak in the history of the NCAA. Their coach is 1998 coach of the year Tom Izzo, who gets his team riled up like no one else can. Not to mention many more contributers like Anonganye and Ballinger, they will definently be in the top 1-8 next year! BTW - WE DON'T LOSE AT HOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> They also signed top 6 prospect Olu Famatimi.


Actually nobody has signed Olu yet. Not sure where you got that from.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> My top 5 is -
> 1.Arizona
> 2.Texas
> ...


LMAO! I know you're a MSU fan, but COME ON! We will see who the better team is when the Sooners(who knows why they're not on your list) beat up on MSU....and I will be at the game


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

LMAO! Oklahoma was not on my top 5, but they would be 6 if I did a top ten. and you are a Sooner fan so I wouldn't be talking, you guys have never won a title in basketball. I will be at the Sooners game too when the Sooners will get their @$$ KICKED! HEY UM...... Olu hasn't signed yet, but he will, he is from Flint, name one person in the last 8 years from Flint to go to another school. Your can't, Magic and those guys will kick his @^#*&% @$$ if he doesn't sign with them.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Say what you want, kid is going out of state or to Michigan. Here is an excerpt from a recent article at cbssportsline.com: "Count Michigan still very much in the running for top 15 recruit Olu Famitini of Flint (Mich.) Northwestern. The extremely smooth wing is weighing his options between the Wolverines, Memphis, Missouri and Arkansas. Development as an NBA prospect might be the top factor in Famitini's decision, which could favor Memphis and former NBA coach John Calipari. However, it didn't hurt Michigan's chances Monday when Famitini's guardian and traveling team coach on the Michigan Hurricanes, Chris Grier, came to Ann Arbor to met with Amaker. "



Olu --towards the bottom.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I am willing to bet on that OU-MSU game.......It's hard to go from being a top 3 team last year, losing 2 players, gaining a bunch of stud recruits, and then losing to Michigan State, especially after they lose their best player......

(And there's no way Texas wins the Big 12 and gets #2, it's either Kansas or Oklahoma...)


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm not talking about money. And I guess you don't feel too good about that game, eh?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I think some one should change the topic before I get REALLY pissed off!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I agree. I may just have to delete some of these posts


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Eddie Robinson didn't go to Michigan State and the whole Flint crew said he was better than all of them.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

University of Central Oklahoma baby! (I live 10 minutes from there)


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> Eddie Robinson didn't go to Michigan State and the whole Flint crew said he was better than all of them.


Better than MoPete? Better than Cleaves was? Better than all the rest? I don't tink so! get your facts straight. They never said that! Eddie Robinson was a nobody in highschool so Michigan State turned him down. Also, he couldn't get in grade wise. It's not like it is Ole Miss we are talking about.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm not saying he is better than them, the Chicago Tribune reported that those players said that. So you get your facts straight I wouldn't of said that unless I read it some where else before.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> I'm not saying he is better than them, the Chicago Tribune reported that those players said that. So you get your facts straight I wouldn't of said that unless I read it some where else before.


Player say stuff like that, but they don't mean it. Also maybe he is better now(Which he isn't) but he wasn't better then.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Spartanfan: so you're coming to the OKC? Do you know what date the All-College tourny is? I'm sure Im going, just not sure when it is.......


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be there. My friend is in charge of getting us tickets. I think he already has. I am not sure though.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am having Kentucky dropping to #23, and the rest all move up one spot. Why?

Just recently learned that Jason Parker has been dismissed. Plus, Kentucky has other player problems. That three guards has been dismissed, Carruth, Sears and Chiles. Plus Hawkins may not play the first half due to inelegiablity. For more news click here <a href="http://www.sportsline.com/u/ce/multi/0,1329,5658452_55,00.html">http://www.sportsline.com/u/ce/multi/0,1329,5658452_55,00.html</a>


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

Kansasalum..how is Pitt a sleeper pick? Wow you're a picking a top 10 team who returns all their starters to finish in the top 10 once again!!! Whoohooo..don't go out on the limb to far there.

MDuke is Ou going to beat Msu just like they beat them last year? BTW who does Ou have to score inside for them next year? They should field a solid team but I dont think they will get back to the final four with a consistent interior scorer. There are good players that will be missed from college basketball next year and some that wont for their respective teams, Aaron McGhee is one that will be missed greatly.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

Kansasalum..as for the rest of your top 25. Lets break it down. Uva #9? If everything and I mean everything falls into the right place for them, than thats a good pick but dont you think thats a bit to high considering they havent really proven a lot, specially not playing toghether as a team with a coach that has underachieved with even better than what he has this year? Whats your basis for putting them in your top 10?
Miss State #11? I compare Miss State to BC of last year. They return their key star player but they lose a lot of the role players that got them there in Patterson and Gholar much like Harley and Singletary of BC. They also lack perimeter shooting, rebounders, athletes and a bench. That is way to high. 
Ucla #13? Will people ever learn? Potential talent does not equal victories. It equals underachieving throughout the year and with Lavin a sweet 16 birth and a trip home. Ucla could succeed if Lavin gets his head out of his rear and turns his team into a fullcourt pressuring team with a hectic style of play.
Michigan State and UF I have higher in my poll but that is based more upon what I think than what it really is, so I wont say anything about where you have them there. But if UF finds a little bit of consistency inside with which they should have in Bonner, Lee and Boggan, than I dont think this team really has a weakness. If anything Michigan State will benefit from playing in a weak confrence. They lack a little experience but if they can find a PG, watch out. They're loaded at every position.
Illinios #17? Thats an interesting pick. You have must have a lot of confidence in Dee Brown as do I but they wont finish the year that high but I do like the fact that you have Illinios as what I would consider a sleeper team considering no one expects much out of them, apparently not even their own fans. Watch out for Roger Powell this year and its time for Cook to have a breakout year to live up to his potential.
Mizz #19? I dare you to find a strength this team has. Are they experienced? No. Do they have a proven winner at Coach? No. Do they have experienced and solid point guard play? No. Are they a great perimeter shooting team? No. Are they a good rebounding team? No. Are they a good defensive team? No. Do they have depth? No. What their strength maybe is what their weakness has been for the past five years, interior scoring and thats real sketchy but not as sketchy as where you have them in your poll.
Maryland should be higher than #23 just based on their name. Plus they return a great amount of experience, have a proven winner at coach and even more important a coach that gets more out of his talent even when he lacks it. They have great point guard play which is the most important position to have. They should still have solid interior scoring with Randle, Holden, Garrison and Smith. 
I could very well see Nova being higher depending on the freshman and Xavier is better than #25. They have two All-Americans on that team and two legit PG's to run the show.
Overall not a bad poll though but where is Marquette? Here is a sleeper for ya, Iowa State.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

*Haters top 25*

1-Arizona
2-Florida
3-Kansas
4-Pitt
5-Michigan State
6-Duke
7-Texas
8-Oklahoma
9-Xavier
10-Marquette
11-Wku
12-Kentucky
13-Uconn
14-Georgia
15-Maryland
16-Villanova
17-Iowa State
18-Alabama
19-Oregon
20-Texas Tech
21-Louisville
22-Virgina
23-Indiana
24-Ucla
25-Notre Dame

Merge this post into this thread since it is releated to the original thread


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Ok Lets see your picks for the Top 25!. 

On the Pittsburgh. You right they did return all the starters, and I should not call them a sleeper. What I really meant is that they are my sleeper in a way they are not a typcial basketball big name powerhouse. They are in ways, but not like the Kansas's, UNC's, UCLA's, and others. 

Also remember this is an <b>offseason ranking</b> I may put teams higher or lower just to say that where they are now, and that is where I think they are. 

Miss. State at 11 I feel is a good place for them. BY far I do not think they are a top 10 team by anymeans. BUt I do feel they can play their hearts out, and be that #11 team. Also remember when I put my preseason rankings, most likly could be lower.

I argree that UCLA is useally the letdown where Lavin is the coach. Agree that Lavin is not the best coach. At least, I did not have them as #10 as ESPN.com's Andy Katz has him for his offseason poll. Of course, Katz knows his basketball. THere is so much talent on this team. I think it has more talent than U of A and Kansas. I think they are a 16 team. UCLA can be good, and I think they will surpise everyone this season. I am looking forward to the januray game in Allen Field House vs Kansas though.

I have illinois at #17, higher that ESPN and SPortsline. They are one of my sleeper picks. I just love this team. There are players who played on those great teams recently. They have some weakness as what you say, but I have faith in them.

I total argee at missouri. They have a lot of problems, and I hate Missouri with a Passion. However, I do respect them. THey have no proven point guard, Bryant and Johnson has really not shown what they really can do. Paulding is a great player. A lot of people have high hypes for him, I don't though. BUt I think they are a top 25 team. Again this poll is an offseason poll, and I am doing research on teams when I have the time this summer. If you want to see something bad ranking for Missouri. CBS.sportsline.com has them at #9. I think that is WAY too high for them, and Katz has them at #23. I think they are defently a 19-25 range as of now.

Maryland. well I have them down there. That all I really can say. They lost some good players. I do think Blake will do a good job, and I think they team is a top 25 Maybe I shoujld have them higher. whatever.

I am not sold on Marquette, and Iowa State. well they are sleeper as always. I live in Big 8 country (hate big 12 do not get me into that), and I have seeen ISU played numerous times. Well this season, they lost Power, and i think that would hurt them, but they are a sleeper, but not a top 25 team just yet.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Haters top 25*



> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> 1-Arizona
> 2-Florida
> 3-Kansas
> ...


Okay, you told me to give my reasons for my picks, Lets see your reasons. I think FLoridis is too high. Oklahoma is too low. and UCLA is too low. Plus, Iowa State? not htat high. maybe at 25, but not at 17


----------



## tha reason030 (Jun 21, 2002)

How come no one is sold on Syracuse and Melo Anthony. Melo is a stud and will lead his team to the tournament. They lost a good pg, but Carmelo has his teammate from Oak Hill to do damage with. Not alot of ppl have friends from HS play with them in college. These two will know each other better than neone else on the team. You have a good swingman in Kueth Duany. Im not sureon the C spot rite now, but itll be improved, juss watch. If we still had Preston Shumpert, i'd bet u we would be on every top 25 right now.Its fair to say that they atleast deserve number 25. 

Thats what I think tho, maybe everyone else doesn't see what I see.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

sorry for using @, !, and $. What has the world come to? sigh, oh well. I like this board too much, so I will stop using $, !, and @.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"THere is so much talent on this team. I think it has more talent than U of A and Kansas."

No one has better overall talent in the nation than Arizona. Keep in mind that I do agree that Ucla is a very talented team but then again when havent they been? What makes this team different? They only have two players on their roster that averaged over 5 points a game last year and Lavin is no Coach K when it comes to development of talent. Care to explain your thoughts? I doubt it.

" They are one of my sleeper picks. I just love this team."

And thats a justifiable reason for them being a sleeper team? LMAO!! What?

"Paulding is a great player"

ROFL..Paulding is now to be considered a great player? What in the world has he done to be considered a great player? Thats really sketchy. 

"Again this poll is an offseason poll, and I am doing research on teams when I have the time this summer"

So you made a preseason top 25 without any research? I ask again what strengths does Mizzou have that classify them as being a preseason top 25 team? Do your homework, sport.

"Maryland. well I have them down there. That all I really can say"

Apparently you dont care to say anything about why you have Uva #9 and well ahead of Maryland in your poll. Hmmmm..I wonder why. At least you make sense and are consistent with it. LoL.

"I am not sold on Marquette"

But you're sold on Uva? BAWAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"Okay, you told me to give my reasons for my picks, Lets see your reasons. I think FLoridis is too high. Oklahoma is too low. and UCLA is too low. Plus, Iowa State? not htat high. maybe at 25, but not at 17"

Dare I call UF a sleeper team? I understand why you would be skeptical of them being that high. Most people are. Here are my reasons though, take them for what they're worth. They return a good deal of experienced upperclassmen in Bonner, Nelson, Colas and Hamilton. So they have experienced players to work with which is always a nice thing to have. They have also have a young coach that has proven that he can win with a very deep bench which is something that UF will be able to use to their advantage this season, just look at the 2000 Florida team. That team is very similar to this team. They also have solid point guard play with Nelson, Hamilton and top 15 freshman recruit Roberson who might actually have to redshirt because there is so much talent at this position and I am also a firm believer that point guard play is the most important position to have on the college level. Another strength. Florida is also an above average defensive team. One of the best in the nation and they will able to force turnovers next year giving them the added bonus of being able to play in the halfcourt setting and in the fullcourt setting. Look at the teams that have won championships in the past, they have the ability to play in both settings. Lastly, they also have a great amount of depth which can be an extremely overrated quality to have unless you know how to use it, something Donovan certainly does. They also have the great potential in players like Lee, White and Drejer that makes them a very scary team.
As for OU. I find them to be very similar to what UF is but with less talent on the interior. Who is going to score for them inside next season? Who!??! They should have a good team once again but playing in the Big 12 is going to be very tough this season. It's the best confrence.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"Holy editied! YOU ARE A editedTHE BIG TEN WILL KICK edited! SEC SUCKS BIG TIME"

Speaking of intelligent conversation, what ways you have with words! Is everyone on this board as witty as you? 

Last season the Big 10 was 6th in the RPI and only had one team finish the year in the top 10. Then they go out and lose their top players like Frank Williams, Robert Archibald, Jared Jeffries, Dane Fife, Luke Recker, Reggie Evans, Marcus Taylor, Dusty Rychart and Brian Brown.
I am thinking its going to be another down year in the Big 10 but they might not be the worst out of the Big six confrences this year though. So thats a plus.

I know you did not said those words, but you still post profanity. Please no profanity. Thanks


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> "Okay, you told me to give my reasons for my picks, Lets see your reasons. I think FLoridis is too high. Oklahoma is too low. and UCLA is too low. Plus, Iowa State? not htat high. maybe at 25, but not at 17"
> 
> Dare I call UF a sleeper team? I understand why you would be skeptical of them being that high. Most people are. Here are my reasons though, take them for what they're worth. They return a good deal of experienced upperclassmen in Bonner, Nelson, Colas and Hamilton. So they have experienced players to work with which is always a nice thing to have. They have also have a young coach that has proven that he can win with a very deep bench which is something that UF will be able to use to their advantage this season, just look at the 2000 Florida team. That team is very similar to this team. They also have solid point guard play with Nelson, Hamilton and top 15 freshman recruit Roberson who might actually have to redshirt because there is so much talent at this position and I am also a firm believer that point guard play is the most important position to have on the college level. Another strength. Florida is also an above average defensive team. One of the best in the nation and they will able to force turnovers next year giving them the added bonus of being able to play in the halfcourt setting and in the fullcourt setting. Look at the teams that have won championships in the past, they have the ability to play in both settings. Lastly, they also have a great amount of depth which can be an extremely overrated quality to have unless you know how to use it, something Donovan certainly does. They also have the great potential in players like Lee, White and Drejer that makes them a very scary team.
> As for OU. I find them to be very similar to what UF is but with less talent on the interior. Who is going to score for them inside next season? Who!??! They should have a good team once again but playing in the Big 12 is going to be very tough this season. It's the best confrence.


One thing we agreed is that the Big 12 is the best conference. So what is your reasons for Iowa State? Are you a Cyclone fan?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> "THere is so much talent on this team. I think it has more talent than U of A and Kansas."
> 
> No one has better overall talent in the nation than Arizona. Keep in mind that I do agree that Ucla is a very talented team but then again when havent they been? What makes this team different? They only have two players on their roster that averaged over 5 points a game last year and Lavin is no Coach K when it comes to development of talent. Care to explain your thoughts? I doubt it.
> ...


I really do think UCLA is high on Talent. You ahve Kapono, Cummings, adn Bozeman for examples. Kapono is a future NBA player. Cummings is a son of one. Bozeman is one of the best big point men in the NCAA's/

Why Illinois a sleeper team? My defination of a sleeper, but this is only my opinon is that people has doubts on a team that won't do well. Some so called experts think Illinois will have a down year. I think they will come out and proove people wrong that this is not a down year.

For teh paulding comment. I meant a good player. I was in a hurry to write up my reply. But anyway I think he is a good player, but not as a great player as most people think he will be. He shows some greatness, but I need him to show it on a consistant basis. 

I have a genreal knowledge on most teams in the top 25. no I have not generalize on just guess like what you think I did. For example, I just don't Flordia is a top 5 team now, let alone a top 10. I agreedt hat they have a lot of players coming back, and I hope you proove me wrong, but as of now, I just don't think they will cut it as a top5 team. 

Missouri, wise. I agree that the PG issue is the biggest question mark. Dooling is gone, and as well as Gilbert whcih I don't think he was an effective PG. They have some of the best recruits in the nation. I think their strength is the inside and Paulding. In the Big 12, the inside presence is key. SInce it is physical conference. 

Maryland lost three key players, and I think that hurt Maryland. Your reason for them to by higher b/c of the name? That is not a good reason though either. You right about Blake which is a top PG,a nd a solid inside. Also players were on the championship team, but Marylnad lost key players from their run, and I think it will hurt them I might eat my words, but as of now, they are #23. Thanks. Actually if you look in my later posts, I moved Kentucky to 23, so Maryland is actually number 22. so they are higher.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"So what is your reasons for Iowa State? Are you a Cyclone fan?"

I am definetly not a cyclone fan, however, I do respect a program that is so underrated year in and year out. Four out of the last seven years this program has finished in the top three of the Big 12 and I dont think anyone realizes that.
Last year the main reason Isu struggled was because of lack of point guard play. They didnt have anyone who could create shots for others and that makes it tough to score. Losing Pearson and Power is gonna hurt but I think these guys bring in the best recruiting class in the Big 12. They're going to rely a lot on newcomers which makes it hard to predict how they will do but I have faith in Eustachy as a coach and he has won with less talent. The main difference this year is a kid named Tim Barnes who I have seen play in person a few times this year and have been pretty impressed by. He should be the new point guard and should help to open up the offense. They bring back quite possibly the best pure shooter in the nation in Jake Sullivan and bring in a kid that can create some offense in Jerome Harper who is top 5 junior college transfer. Other newcomers that should help out are Adam Haluska, Chris Alexander and Jackson Vroman. This team will be a good defensive team, they should have good athleticsm and a ton of depth to work with. What they lack is a proven interior scorer and experience. Plus playing in the Big 12 could hurt their record.
Do I really think Iowa State is the 17th best team in the nation? Not really but I like the potential they have on their team and the fact that no one is expecting much out of them once again. We will see how this team molds together, I think they could be exciting.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"Bozeman is one of the best big point men in the NCAA's/"

Bozeman really didnt impress me last year, he couldnt hit the side of a barn if he really tried. Look at these numbers, 29% from the line and 25% from behind the arc. That is pitiful.
As for T.J. Cummings, I think he will moved into the center position next year even though he will be extremely undersized but I think he's going to have a breakout year for Ucla.

"Some so called experts think Illinois will have a down year. I think they will come out and proove people wrong that this is not a down year"

The difference is though so called experts have their reasons. You havent given anyone any reason as to why you think Illinios will be a sleeper. Just because no one expects much out of them, does not make them a sleeper.

"I just don't Flordia is a top 5 team now, let alone a top 10. I agreedt hat they have a lot of players coming back, and I hope you proove me wrong, but as of now, I just don't think they will cut it as a top5 team"

I am not gonna argue with you on this, we will just agree to disagree. 

"Missouri, wise. I agree that the PG issue is the biggest question mark. Dooling is gone"

What in the heck does Dooling have to do with this? He's been gone for three years now.

"Your reason for them to by higher b/c of the name? That is not a good reason though either"

Having a good basketball program is not a reason anymore? When did this happen?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I meant Stokes sorry.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tha reason030</b>!
> How come no one is sold on Syracuse and Melo Anthony. Melo is a stud and will lead his team to the tournament. They lost a good pg, but Carmelo has his teammate from Oak Hill to do damage with. Not alot of ppl have friends from HS play with them in college. These two will know each other better than neone else on the team. You have a good swingman in Kueth Duany. Im not sureon the C spot rite now, but itll be improved, juss watch. If we still had Preston Shumpert, i'd bet u we would be on every top 25 right now.Its fair to say that they atleast deserve number 25.
> 
> Thats what I think tho, maybe everyone else doesn't see what I see.


no one ever give syracuse the respect..Syracuse has got Anthony and Eledin which is gonna be one of the best combo in college basketball and then they got Hakim Warrick and Kueth Duany..HOW CAN THEY NOT BE RANKED? If they still had Williams they would be ranked top 10..Just because they dont have Williams doesnt mean that they drop out of the top 25 and Forth was doin awesome in the NY state Empire Game so he should be ready by now to come in and play..But Why no respect for Syracuse..And Pluse they got one of the top 10 coaches in the NCAA!


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"Not alot of ppl have friends from HS play with them in college"

They never actually played toghether in highschool, smart guy. If you havent noticed Oak Hill is basically a college that recruits highschool kids to play for them. Nor have they ever played in a college game together or any sort of game together but good point.

"which is gonna be one of the best combo in college basketball"

Carmelo and Billy are the best combo in college basketball? Can you prove this?

"..HOW CAN THEY NOT BE RANKED?"

They didnt even make the NCAA tourney last year and they lost their top two scorers. 

"Pluse they got one of the top 10 coaches in the NCAA!"

I would take Coach K, Lute Olson, Tom Izzo, Rick Pitino, Bobby Knight, Gary Williams, Roy Williams, Jim Calhoun, Mike Montgomery and Bobby Thuggins over him. To call him a top 10 coach is reaching a little.

If there is anything that the Cuse are underrated in is with Forth at center. I think hes going to surprise a lot of people. He aint to bad.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> "Not alot of ppl have friends from HS play with them in college"
> 
> They never actually played toghether in highschool, smart guy. If you havent noticed Oak Hill is basically a college that recruits highschool kids to play for them. Nor have they ever played in a college game together or any sort of game together but good point.
> ...


Just a suggestion when you quote can you write the following


> the quote and by whom then


 just will be easier to what you are talking about. just an idea. thanks.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> I would take Coach K, Lute Olson, Tom Izzo, Rick Pitino, Bobby Knight, Gary Williams, Roy Williams, Jim Calhoun, Mike Montgomery and Bobby Thuggins over him. To call him a top 10 coach is reaching a little.


how is that reaching a little? He is one of the most winnest coachs in NCAA history SU has had a winning season every year he has been there beside like 1 and he has been there over 30 years almost and how can you say that is reaching a little?


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

Kansasalum..I think the people on this board are smart enough to figure it out. Come on, man.
As for Jimbo. I never said he wasnt a good coach. He is one of the better ones out there but hes not in the top 10. I gave you a list of 10 there were better and more accomplished. If you disagree, explain why.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> Kansasalum..I think the people on this board are smart enough to figure it out. Come on, man.
> As for Jimbo. I never said he wasnt a good coach. He is one of the better ones out there but hes not in the top 10. I gave you a list of 10 there were better and more accomplished. If you disagree, explain why.


Still it would be easier to read for everyone. Plus using the quote is a good way to direct your reply too. I think using the quote is the best to argue with someone. That is all.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> I never said he wasnt a good coach. He is one of the better ones out there but hes not in the top 10. I gave you a list of 10 there were better and more accomplished. If you disagree, explain why.


Yea he is one of the best ones in College basketball right now and he is too in top 10 in college basketball now..But not all time i no he isnt but if you were talkin about Top 10 Coaches in College Basketball now Jimmy B would be top ten..And i never saw you Top 10 coaches so i wouldnt no about that and i cant disagree cause of that..


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"And i never saw you Top 10 coaches so i wouldnt no about that and i cant disagree cause of that."

LoL..apparently you havent mastered the art of scrolling. 
I'll just do it for you myself..here is the list.

I would take Coach K, Lute Olson, Tom Izzo, Rick Pitino, Bobby Knight, Gary Williams, Roy Williams, Jim Calhoun, Mike Montgomery, Rick Majerus, Eddie Sutton, Jim Harrick and Bobby Thuggins over him. To call him a top 10 coach is reaching a little.
Heck thats 13 coaches that are better and more accomplished than your precious Jimbo.


----------



## Tigers#1 (Sep 11, 2002)

Only 3 Big 11 teams, and the top team is at #14?


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Tigers# 1?*

Is that MIZZOU Tigers?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tigers#1</b>!
> Only 3 Big 11 teams, and the top team is at #14?


Big11??????????? Don't you mean the Big 10?


----------



## Tigers#1 (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Tigers# 1?*



> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Is that MIZZOU Tigers?


No, Detroit, i know it's a basketball forum, but thats my name every where else.:yes: 

And, it's now the Big 11.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Tigers# 1?*



> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Is that MIZZOU Tigers?


No, it's Bowling Green Tigers...........:laugh:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

They always had 11 teams in the conference and call it the Big 10. . The even had the number 11 hidden in the big 10 logo. It is the Big 10. Can you prove that they change its name? Until you can prove it, It is the Big 10.


----------



## Tigers#1 (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> They always had 11 teams in the conference and call it the Big 10. . The even had the number 11 hidden in the big 10 logo. It is the Big 10. Can you prove that they change its name? Until you can prove it, It is the Big 10.


 Umm, it was kind of a joke, sorry.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

"Umm, it was kind of a joke, sorry."

LoL...dont worry I caught onto your Big 10 errrr Big 11 joke, some people on this board are just really slow.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ihatespn</b>!
> "Umm, it was kind of a joke, sorry."
> 
> LoL...dont worry I caught onto your Big 10 errrr Big 11 joke, some people on this board are just really slow.


If you are referring me, I knew it was a joke. I am not being slow. I was being scarstic of my post about the logo thing.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

ROFLMAO..sure bud whatever you say.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tigers# 1?*



> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it's Bowling Green Tigers...........:laugh:


Memphis Tigers - Dajuan, Amare, Qyntel, Kendrick and Calapari.

thats just one of the many NCAA Tigers. By The Way, UNIVERSITY OF MEMPHIS SUCKS :gbanana:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Duke at number 8???*

Haha...you're dreaming...

Everyone is so excited that Duke is going to be down this year. Only one problem...they aren't going to be down. They may struggle at the beginning of the season, but they will be tough by ACC time.


----------



## jacoby1us (Oct 18, 2002)

*Illini*

WHY WHEN A TEAM LOSES SOME PLAYERS, THE TEAM ALWAYS GETS NEGATIVE FEEDBACK, I BELIEVE THAT WAS AN INSULT TO THE REST OF THE PLAYERS THAT WERE THERE LAST YR, I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT THE ONLY KEY RETURNERS THIS GUY POSTED WAS COOK, AND HARRINGTON?????? AND YOU CALL YOURSELF A TRUE ILLINI FAN, SOMEONE NEEDS TO READ THEIR RECRUITERS GUIDE, THE ILLINI HAS HAD ONE OF THE BEST RECRUITINGS THIS PAST SUMMER. AND NOT TO MENTION THE TOP PLAYER IN THE CITY OF CHICAGO IN 00-01 (HEAD) WELL WE SHALL SEE SINCE YOU ALL ARE OVERLOOKING MY MAIN MAN FROM THE WINDY. WHEN THE SEASON STARTS PLS DO NOT SAY HEAD AND COOK'S ILLINI ARE A SURE SEED FOR THE BIG TEN TITLE AFTER THE DOOR OPEN'S UP! 
NOT TO MENTION D. BROWN ANOTHER GUY WITH A LONG AND FULFILLED RESUME, BUT ONCE AGAIN THEY SAY THE ILLINI ARE TO YOUNG AND WEAK, BUT WE SHALL SEE, OH THEY LOST INCONSISTENCY (F WILLIAMS) A 3PT FANATIC WHO BARELY SHOOTS 20% AND BELOW (BRADFORD) AND A COUPLE OF SPARKS OFF OF THE BENCH, BUT WE ARE NOT READY TO CONTEND. THEY ARE RANKING THE ILLINI AS THE LAST OF THE LAST WITH THE COMMENTS OF BRIAN COOK IS TALENTED, AND THEY WILL NEED SOMEONE TO HELP COOK OUT, AND THEY EVEN SAID A FRESHMEN TO STEP UP, OH WHAT AN INSULT! BUT WE SHALL SEE WE SHALL SEE. GO ILLIONOIS!!:yes:


----------

